#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Condo For Sale in Cambodia

## PrestigeHomesKH

*Urban Village 2 Bed Room Condominium*



Urban Village is strategically located on Hun Sen Boulevard, an investment hotspot area, and close to Embassies, ISSP, hospitals and Chak Angrea Wet Market, and only 10 minutes drive into Phnom Penh City Centre, with all the amenities like Aeon Mall, Sofitel Hotel and much more on your doorstep.

https://www.prestigehomeskh.com/property/urban-village-2-bed-room-condominium/





Our website: https://www.prestigehomeskh.com
For more details please contact us at sales@prestigehomeskh.com
Phone: +855 23 8888 07 / +855 76 333 3822

----------


## Dragonfly

very nice, how much and location?

----------


## cyrille

You could always just go to the site.

----------


## Dragonfly

thanks Cy, always counting on you to be there showing your irrelevant self  :Smile: 

I could go to the site, but why would I? this thread is there already for such a wonderful deal

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

Clearly overpriced...

----------


## cyrille

Oh look...someone wanted to know the price so they went to the site.

How's your alternative method been working, fecal fly?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dragonfly

anything interesting you want to add as usual, silly Cyrille?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Priced for chinky money laundering.

----------


## lom

> Priced for chinky money laundering.


You think they are they about to move out from under your bed?

----------

